# Changed my van..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well I have splashed the cash on this







...now need to sell my Auto trail Mohican with all the clocks whistles and dials..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one Ray, do we need to bow now before talking to you, or has that always been the case and I just didn't know :lol: :lol: 

Kev.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nice one Ray, do we need to bow now before talking to you, or has that always been the case and I just didn't know :lol: :lol:
> 
> Kev.


Nah!..

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Ray, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*nice*

Very Nice!

TM


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Great looking van Ray
Enjoy

Hope you sell the auto trail soon to recoup some cash
Cheers


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Veeery nice, hope you are as pleased with it as we are with ours.
curlyboy
...on a lovely France Passion, Rhone Alps


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

looks great - enjoy


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

You won't regret it Ray!  

Mike


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well done Ray, you've just gone up in the world! Hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoy ours


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Belter Ray,hope you have many enjoyable trips in it.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice one Ray.

We've not regretted buying ours either. Friends of ours bought their B694G based on what they liked about our MH, and are so pleased with theirs.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice, 

but haven`t they put the hab door on the wrong side :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and those extra wheels will be a real sod to level 8)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Nice,
> 
> but haven`t they put the hab door on the wrong side :wink:
> 
> Dave p


Hi.

And the windscreen wipers don't sweep the drivers side corner.. Bloody foreigners.. :roll:

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bognormike said:


> and those extra wheels will be a real sod to level 8)


Hi.

That's not a problem, after paying for it there's no more money to go anywhere, and it's nice and level in the Silver Storage compound. :lol: :lol: :lol:

No, I noticed stored in the garage the previous owner has sorted it, he has left two wooden leveling ramps that are a good 5 ft long.

ray.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bognormike said:


> and those extra wheels will be a real sod to level 8)


Never had any problem levelling with our extra wheels over the last 7 years. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well it's now parked up outside waiting to put all the gubbins out of my Mohican into the new van.

Questions and no doubt more to follow :roll: .

On the auto trail we have the nature pure water filtration which I fitted and will leave on the Mohican when I sell it, it was easy to fit as the Mohican is a pressurised system, but as I am wading through the bits and bobs on the new van instruction book I think the taps electrically operate the submerged pump.. Can I still fit a water filtration on a separate small tap as the old pressurised system ?..

I will put cruise control on asap as I hate driving and prefer to let the cruise control take the strain, trouble is I asked the question on another thread on cruise control and a lot of the answers were get one fitted at the Lincoln Show.
I e mailed all your suggestions and sure enough the suppliers are going to the show but won't fit them as they can't road test the van after the installation, which gives me the option of buying at the show then getting someone near hull to fit it. So next question is there anybody near Hull that will come out to fit whatever I buy?..

And last, but one I will probably be able to sort out at the show, getting a silver screen to fit this van.

Thanks ..

ray.


----------



## Offaly (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi to all on this forum. Have looked at all of the vans on here and was wondering if any of you own a 508 cl. Have had it now for three years and have not come across one the same ...........yet. I may have been the one who knocked on your door in France or Italy or Cornwall or northern Ireland in the past looking to see if your layout was same as mine.

Safe driving.....happy camping....... :?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Van Envy Rears its Ugly Head*

What a beaut! Congrats!

Have you been practising your smug Hymer-owner smile yet?

I wish you well to drive it!

V :grab:


----------

